# fluidized sand filters?



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a fluidized bed filter. I like the simplicity but am still a little unsure.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi freshyleif,

I believe we had a previous post on this subject. Apparently it is a fairly common filter for aquariums that house big fish but not something we typically use with planted tanks. That doesn't mean you shouldn't try it and report back.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

They are a great low maintenance choice for tanks and the nature of the fluidizing sand encourages voracious healthy bacteria to consume ammonia and nitrites. Since it functions similarly to canister filters by not utilizing trickling it shouldn't off gas CO2 when injected. The only issue you may have is that with a fluidized bed and plants you might have to dose more nitrogen depending on how and what you fertilize with!

These filters are also relatively easy to build. I have seen numerous DIY FBFs on the web over the years.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

The only problem I've ever had with them is getting them restarted after the power goes off. The sand tends to compact itself tightly and can be a real hassle to get going again (sometimes).

Since you've got a planted tank, I'd say a fluidized bed filter is a little too much filter for you.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I use filters for water flow and particle removal, plants do the rest.


----------

